# Moving Abroad



## tonymuir (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

i am keen on moving abroad at start of july
i plan on enjoying summer for a couple of weeks, or a month

i then hope to start working, or become self-employed

i am thinking of either tenerife, lanzarote or fuerteventura

is anyone else out there thinking of doing it, or already doing it, what do they think of the different places, and how they find it?

Cheers
tony


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tony,

Do your research before committing fully. Although the tourist trade is increasing, the economy in the Canary Islands is still below normal and there are a lot of unemployed.

I live here but I am retired, for us life is good, but for those arriving from the U.K. without income or funds will no doubt find life somewhat difficult on any of the Canary Islands,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Tony,
> 
> Do your research before committing fully. Although the tourist trade is increasing, the economy in the Canary Islands is still below normal and there are a lot of unemployed.
> 
> ...


Hepa is absolutely right Tony. If you are coming out dont do it unless...

1) You have sufficient funds to keep you going for a long period, or
2) You have a job waiting, or

Out of curiosity, what do you do? You say you might be self employed. Do remember, self employment in Spain is far harder then in the UK. You will pay about 250€ every month in social security before you even take a penny (and this does need paying even if you make no sales), you will have IVA on all your sales to pay and then income tax with no "tex free" breaks like the UK gives you.

Life in Spain for everyone is different to the UK, and for those of us who work, its much harder than it every was in the UK. Having said that, if you get it right then you can have a fantastic life like so many of us do!


----------



## tonymuir (Apr 19, 2011)

If i went self-employed, i would look at doing a market stall

I have enough funds to survive for a couple of months


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tonymuir said:


> If i went self-employed, i would look at doing a market stall
> 
> I have enough funds to survive for a couple of months


Im not totally familiar with Markets, how one goes about getting a pitch in Spain, or the associated costs. All I can say is be careful and do your homework before you make any rash decisions.

Having a bit of cash behind you is a good thing, but in Spain two months is nothing... everything goes slower, and time goes much quicker. Unless you have a carefully researched plan ready to spring into action on the day of your arrival, it may be an idea to hold fire and save a bit more until you have enough for 6-12 months living saved up. I am sure others would agree with me on here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just come over and have an extended holiday and see what happens. You need to go to the local Ayuntamiento/town hall to request a market stall, but you can find out more when you're here. 

Its worth remembering that Spain and its islands tend to close down during August, so you may miss out on any sorting out that you'll need to do to for your stall - I would imagine you'll need an NIE number/residencia, autonomo and other bits and pieces, beforehand. But once you have the correct paperwork, go along to the Ayuntamiento and ask to see the markets Manager. It'll help enormously if you are totally fluent in written and spoken Spanish!

I'm trying not to be negative here, so all I will say is dont burn your UK bridges!!

Jo xxx


----------



## tonymuir (Apr 19, 2011)

thank you for your help jo, steve and hepa.
It's all useful information, I am really keen on moving to a spanish island, i have been thinking about it for last 12 months.

Can anyone recommend which island, One that is fairly popular all year round, not like ibiza, which is completely dead for 8 months of the year lol

many thanks
tony


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonymuir said:


> thank you for your help jo, steve and hepa.
> It's all useful information, I am really keen on moving to a spanish island, i have been thinking about it for last 12 months.
> 
> Can anyone recommend which island, One that is fairly popular all year round, not like ibiza, which is completely dead for 8 months of the year lol
> ...


Tenerife??? I know that has all year round sunshine (apart from at the moment - its raining there!!) and all year round holidays

Jo xxx


----------



## tonymuir (Apr 19, 2011)

i know that market stalls are successful in tenerife as well, good suggestion

where do you live, jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonymuir said:


> i know that market stalls are successful in tenerife as well, good suggestion
> 
> where do you live, jo?


Benalmadena on the mainland! But I sell holidays in Tenerife! 

As for the market stalls, make sure you know how to go about getting one, what paperwork you need etc. I doubt its as simple as just turning up with a table and a van load of stock! There maybe some info on here - I'll do a search and see what I can find

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...stall-information.html?highlight=market+stall
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-up-market-stall.html?highlight=market+stall
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ce-market-trading.html?highlight=market+stall

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tenerife or Gran Canaria, probably Lanzarote and Fuerteventura,

Hepa


----------



## tonymuir (Apr 19, 2011)

I am look at moving abroad in june or july, of this year.
Don't know where to go yet though, some spanish island, lol

Is anyone else doing the same?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonymuir said:


> I am look at moving abroad in june or july, of this year.
> Don't know where to go yet though, some spanish island, lol
> 
> Is anyone else doing the same?


I've tagged your new post onto the thread you started a few days ago


----------

